# Long term rentals



## Rnjel (Jun 24, 2015)

Hola! I'm moving to Mojacar on the 6th of July and finding it difficult to find a long term property to rent. I have been in touch with a few estate agents however they are not much help. Does anyone know or can point me in the right direction of any long term properties to rent in this area. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Rnjel said:


> Hola! I'm moving to Mojacar on the 6th of July and finding it difficult to find a long term property to rent. I have been in touch with a few estate agents however they are not much help. Does anyone know or can point me in the right direction of any long term properties to rent in this area. Thanks in advance.


Welcome to the forum.

Have you been over to Mojacar and looked at any properties??? Agents are notoriously bad at communicating when you're not available to view

Jo xxx


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Mojacar Playa is an ideal location populated by Spanish and expats 50/50. I would be surprised that if you contacted Price-Brown Partnership estate agentsthere that they would be unhelpful. I have always found them to be a professional company.

However, I recommend you visit Mojacar Playa yourself. If you must stay in a hotel or hostel or pensión. You are due there from early July. You probably guessed that this is probably the worst time of year to look for long term rentals. If you can hold off until mid September I reckon you will get much better rental deals (longterm you could expect to pay rental of €550 per month on a 2 bedroom well located apartment).

Things are picking up for property owners in sought after areas in Mojacar Playa. Having taken a hit over the past eight years they are monitoring events and deciding whether to sell, rent, rent long term, rent short term, rent medium term, hold peak season for greater gain etc. 

I can see your point of view too i.e. I'm here with a few bob in my hand and cannot spend it! The landlords see the same situation in a different light you are here with a few bob and could be back in the UK in a month renting a €2000 rental for €550. Let's say you stay for July and August having paid two months rental of €1100 and the landlord could have got near €4000. 

Its no contest from where I sit. Sorry!


----------



## Rnjel (Jun 24, 2015)

I have never been before and I know it will be better when I'm out there as I can look for myself however I have a place to stay in the immediate time.  I have been recommended other places like garrucha im a right in saying its 30 mins away? Is there nothing just outside Mojacar on a bus route as I will not have my car?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Rnjel said:


> I have never been before and I know it will be better when I'm out there as I can look for myself however I have a place to stay in the immediate time. I have been recommended other places like garrucha im a right in saying its 30 mins away? Is there nothing just outside Mojacar on a bus route as I will not have my car?


You should visit and hire a car maybe? before you contemplate moving there - pictures of properties can be very misleading and are you sure its the right area??

Jo xxx


----------



## Rnjel (Jun 24, 2015)

I'll be working in a hair and beauty salon in Mojacar playa so I'll need to be in that area however don't mind getting a bus if needs be until I suss the area out. Even if it's in Mojacar town I've been told that's a 15 min car/bus journey away. Thanks for you help appreciate your input. Xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Rnjel said:


> I'll be working in a hair and beauty salon in Mojacar playa so I'll need to be in that area however don't mind getting a bus if needs be until I suss the area out. Even if it's in Mojacar town I've been told that's a 15 min car/bus journey away. Thanks for you help appreciate your input. Xx



Go over there beforehand and have a look. You need to be there to find out where to rent, whats convenient and visit a few agents

Jo xxx


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Rnjel said:


> Hola! I'm moving to Mojacar on the 6th of July and finding it difficult to find a long term property to rent. I have been in touch with a few estate agents however they are not much help. Does anyone know or can point me in the right direction of any long term properties to rent in this area. Thanks in advance.


Hi Rnjel. To start with, you might want to try sleeping with the enemy by renting through Airbnb. Here's a listing of rentals for Mojacar:

https://www.airbnb.com/s/Mojácar--Almería--Spain?checkin=&source=bb&ss_id=gtmdx2dy

When I first came to Spain, I rented through Airbnb. Now I'm in a private long-term contract.


----------



## ddrysdale99 (Apr 3, 2014)

I didn't realise that airbnb allowed you to book whole apartments. Thanks ALLHEART for that.
There are some real bargains there - out of the main summer season.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

ddrysdale99 said:


> I didn't realise that airbnb allowed you to book whole apartments. Thanks ALLHEART for that.
> There are some real bargains there - out of the main summer season.


You're most welcome.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

When I read Rnjel's first post I thought she (I am assuming 'she') I had little hope for her successful transition to Spain. She hopes to make a living working in a haridressing salon per her latest post. Now, I believe she has no hope. Spain is overscribed with so many hairdressers, beauticians, nail technicians, etc. The Iberian Peninsula should have the most beautified people in the world. Only thing, hairdressing etc attracts much less pay than in the UK.

I fear starting on early July just ensures she will be working as holiday relief. I fear bigtime.

I want to be wrong, I admire her tenacity, I would advise Rnjel to have a dignified retreat arranged even before she sets foot in Spain. Sorry Rnjel!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Leper said:


> When I read Rnjel's first post I thought she (I am assuming 'she') I had little hope for her successful transition to Spain. She hopes to make a living working in a haridressing salon per her latest post. Now, I believe she has no hope. Spain is overscribed with so many hairdressers, beauticians, nail technicians, etc. The Iberian Peninsula should have the most beautified people in the world. Only thing, hairdressing etc attracts much less pay than in the UK.
> 
> I fear starting on early July just ensures she will be working as holiday relief. I fear bigtime.
> 
> I want to be wrong, I admire her tenacity, I would advise Rnjel to have a dignified retreat arranged even before she shet foot in Spain. Sorry Rnjel!


She certainly needs to make sure she has an employment contract

Jo xxx


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

Leper said:


> When I read Rnjel's first post I thought she (I am assuming 'she') I had little hope for her successful transition to Spain. She hopes to make a living working in a haridressing salon per her latest post. Now, I believe she has no hope. Spain is overscribed with so many hairdressers, beauticians, nail technicians, etc. The Iberian Peninsula should have the most beautified people in the world. Only thing, hairdressing etc attracts much less pay than in the UK.
> 
> I fear starting on early July just ensures she will be working as holiday relief. I fear bigtime.
> 
> I want to be wrong, I admire her tenacity, I would advise Rnjel to have a dignified retreat arranged even before she sets foot in Spain. Sorry Rnjel!


Leper, all your posts seem very bitter. I presume you have had your fingers burned and thus have problems with other people coming here and trying to make a go of it. Your advice regarding an exit strategy is sound advice, however we know very little about the OP's circumstances (age, single or married, kids, financial status, is the job through a friend, etc). What we do know, though, is (s)he has a job lined up which is no mean feat and is something very positive to get things started. I think you should give the OP some credit, assume they're a grown-up with their head screwed on and eyes wide open, curb any temptations to assume all will go wrong and stop thinking everyone is a numpty that can't figure out possible problems for themselves.


----------



## Rnjel (Jun 24, 2015)

AllHeart said:


> Rnjel said:
> 
> 
> > Hola! I'm moving to Mojacar on the 6th of July and finding it difficult to find a long term property to rent. I have been in touch with a few estate agents however they are not much help. Does anyone know or can point me in the right direction of any long term properties to rent in this area. Thanks in advance.
> ...


Hey thanks for the help I would have never of found this


----------



## Rnjel (Jun 24, 2015)

Helenameva said:


> Leper said:
> 
> 
> > When I read Rnjel's first post I thought she (I am assuming 'she') I had little hope for her successful transition to Spain. She hopes to make a living working in a haridressing salon per her latest post. Now, I believe she has no hope. Spain is overscribed with so many hairdressers, beauticians, nail technicians, etc. The Iberian Peninsula should have the most beautified people in the world. Only thing, hairdressing etc attracts much less pay than in the UK.
> ...


Hey thanks for the support I was getting the same vib from the above posts I'm just looking for advise on accommodation not criticism as of to why I'm coming and what I will be doing! X


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Helenameva said:


> Leper, all your posts seem very bitter. I presume you have had your fingers burned and thus have problems with other people coming here and trying to make a go of it. Your advice regarding an exit strategy is sound advice, however we know very little about the OP's circumstances (age, single or married, kids, financial status, is the job through a friend, etc). What we do know, though, is (s)he has a job lined up which is no mean feat and is something very positive to get things started. I think you should give the OP some credit, assume they're a grown-up with their head screwed on and eyes wide open, curb any temptations to assume all will go wrong and stop thinking everyone is a numpty that can't figure out possible problems for themselves.


All my posts are not bitter. They might contain warnings for people trying to make a living in Spain. My fingers were not burned and now in my sixties have been around the block. Like in the Johnny Cash, I've seen them come and go . . .and long ago I stopped askin' why.

Do you know the hairdressing industry in Mojacar Playa? Do you know what hairdressers get paid there? Does Rnjel speak perfect Spanish? Does Rnjel know everything she is about to get herself into? How many people failed or succeeded in the hairdressing industry in just the past three years in Mojacar Playa? Does Rnjel have a paying job or does she have just access to renting a hardressers chair where she will start in a minus situation every day? Somebody mentioned a contract; does Rnjel know what is written in the contract? Look at some of the expats here trying to stay above water. Spain is a minefield strewn with mines which will blow the unassuming barefooted to bits. Consequently, please heed my advice and test the ground beforehand as much as you can.

Helenameva, I try to inform people of the full truth in seeking an existence in Spain. I live in Mojacar Playa currently and have been visiting establishments from Vera to Carboneras on a daily basis. I keep my eyes open and my ears pricked. I hope (please, I really hope) people will make it here. I haven't seen anything to reassure me than Rnjel will make it as a hairdresser in Mojacar Playa. So if you know something of the hairdressing industry please share.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Leper said:


> All my posts are not bitter. They might contain warnings for people trying to make a living in Spain. My fingers were not burned and now in my sixties have been around the block. Like in the Johnny Cash, I've seen them come and go . . .and long ago I stopped askin' why.
> 
> Do you know the hairdressing industry in Mojacar Playa? Do you know what hairdressers get paid there? Does Rnjel speak perfect Spanish? Does Rnjel know everything she is about to get herself into? How many people failed or succeeded in the hairdressing industry in just the past three years in Mojacar Playa? Does Rnjel have a paying job or does she have just access to renting a hardressers chair where she will start in a minus situation every day? Somebody mentioned a contract; does Rnjel know what is written in the contract? Look at some of the expats here trying to stay above water. Spain is a minefield strewn with mines which will blow the unassuming barefooted to bits. Consequently, please heed my advice and test the ground beforehand as much as you can.
> 
> Helenameva, I try to inform people of the full truth in seeking an existence in Spain. I live in Mojacar Playa currently and have been visiting establishments from Vera to Carboneras on a daily basis. I keep my eyes open and my ears pricked. I hope (please, I really hope) people will make it here. I haven't seen anything to reassure me than Rnjel will make it as a hairdresser in Mojacar Playa. So if you know something of the hairdressing industry please share.



It sounds to me as if Rnjel is young and has no ties - if you cant do it then, well when can you.

She may be a bit naive, the employment contract bit bothers me, cos without one, she wont have any healthcare or be able to become a resident. But she'll learn the pitfalls and problems of Spain and if she has no responsibilities, then she can go back to Scotland, look back and see it as an adventure. But for now, she just wants somewhere to live and thats not easy or cheap at this time of the year

Jo xxx


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Rnjel said:


> Hey thanks for the help I would have never of found this


You're very welcome. The nice thing is that often rooms are open to the last minute, and you're moving in just over a week, so that suits you well. I hope all works out for you. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

jojo said:


> It sounds to me as if Rnjel is young and has no ties - if you cant do it then, well when can you.
> 
> She may be a bit naive, the employment contract bit bothers me, cos without one, she wont have any healthcare or be able to become a resident. But she'll learn the pitfalls and problems of Spain and if she has no responsibilities, then she can go back to Scotland, look back and see it as an adventure. But for now, she just wants somewhere to live and thats not easy or cheap at this time of the year
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Jo-Jo "It sounds to me . . ." + "if" + "may be a bit naive" + "if" again + "see it as an adventure" + "for now"

I know you mean well, but nothing solid here. This is not an adventure this is a person setting out trying to make a living. Let's look at reality:-
1. No fulltime job - probably - rent a hairdressers chair at best? - Little Income assured.
2. Accommodation must be paid for and in advance with deposits + utility bills
3. No back-up known.
4. Fluent Spanish needed too.

. . . and then we come to an isolated person trying to make a life for herself in what is a hostile environment. Unfortunately, I think I could write the script. She is open to every vulnerable down-turn I know of. I wish, I could say something positive.

I am known in Mojacar Playa. I don't give spurious advice. I see, walk, talk reality every day. Some day I hope I don't have to listen to stories from people collecting money to repatriate let-down ex-pats to Blighty. Hairdressers are foremost in let-downs of what I have seen. I want to see people succeed; I love looking at people enjoying themselves; I hate when things go pear-shape.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Leper said:


> Hi Jo-Jo "It sounds to me . . ." + "if" + "may be a bit naive" + "if" again + "see it as an adventure" + "for now"
> 
> I know you mean well, but nothing solid here. This is not an adventure this is a person setting out trying to make a living. Let's look at reality:-
> 1. No fulltime job - probably - rent a hairdressers chair at best? - Little Income assured.
> ...


I dont disagree with you and you've posted just as many "ifs +s" but what the heck. She just wants to know about renting a long term property, we know nothing more job? Longevity? Employment contract?. We've told her thats difficult at this time of the year, that she needs to see these places first, but anything else is up to her. She's young and can pick herself up I'm sure. 

Jo xxx


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

Leper said:


> I haven't seen anything to reassure me than Rnjel will make it as a hairdresser in Mojacar Playa. So if you know something of the hairdressing industry please share.


Does the OP need to reassure you? Why does she need to reassure you? Does she need advice other than finding accommodation? I don't know anything about hairdressing or Mojacar, which is why I haven't said anything about either of them, that and the fact the OP hasn't asked about them either. I don't think there's anything to suggest she's being reckless and embarking on something that hasn't been considered and planned properly. So why is it necessary to piss on her crisps?

I guess the OP is happy after some good advice regarding accommodation, so good luck OP on your journey and I hope your crisps keep dry.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

You know what, I'll take the hit on this. If Rnjel's only problem is accommodation, I'll stay quiet, if pushed I'll do what the the First World War senior officers did from a distance i.e. look at the floor and sip cognac while the sand-bagged infantry took a hammering.

I wish Rnjel only the best and hope things work out for her. Mojacar Playa is a beautiful place and the expat community + Spaniards are friendly. I hope she has a brilliant experience and that I will be proved wrong. I would advise her to enhance her experience by learning Spanish and don't be afraid to speak it and if she makes the effort she will receive the rewards.
Regards
Lep


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

I have used many a hairdresser, here, who can't speak any Spanish. Despite, many of them having lived in Spain for several years.

This includes a Spanish salon, where there is a non-spanish speaking British hairdresser. They wheel him out to cut the expat's hair who haven't bothered to learn the language. 

There are plenty of those 

Good luck to the OP. From my experience, It is better to find an initial place to stay temporarily & search for a permanent rental, once here.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm past caring about what people say they are goingto do unless they propose coming to Spain with a young family in tow, speak no Spanish, have no skills or trade and can't wait to get out of what they describe as that hell- hole of the UK. If they are adult and single, they surely can take care of themselves.
Iwould agree that many people have no idea of the situation in Spain and some see it as an overseas extension of Blackpool but if it all goes wrong and that elusive 'Spanish dream' turns out to be a nightmare, then it doesn't cost much to get home to the UK.....Mojacar Playa isn't in the middle of the Gobi Desert, I'm sure the natives are friendly and most people have somewhere they can go back to in the UK, even if it's a temporary bedsit in Bognor.
My advice would merely be to keep enough for a taxi to the airport and a flight home stashed away.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

We're two months into Rnjel's stay in Mojacar Playa. Does she care to comment on her first eight weeksexperience?


----------

